# Lawn Tractor



## HittinSteel (May 28, 2013)

Any opinions on the what to look for in the used market?

Something small 42" cut and 17-18 hp. I can get a craftsman (kohler) for about $400 in real nice shape.

It has a geared transmission which looks like a pain. I've never really spent much time on one of these things, but they seem akward and difficult to turn in tight spots.​​I'm WAY to cheap to get a zero turn.​​​


----------



## gzecc (May 28, 2013)

I personally would stay away from craftsman. Look for an older wheelhorse, or simplicity. These older machines will need work but they are servicable and repairable. The craftsmans generally are throw aways.


----------



## lukem (May 28, 2013)

Older Cub hydro units with Kohler engines have a pretty good rep around here.


----------



## tekguy (May 28, 2013)

I have a 72 or 73 JD110 with 10hp kohler and the newer style replacement deck, mows great -built like a tank and will still be mowing 20 year from now if i do the routine maintenance
try that with a new cheap one..

i would say on the quality older stuff you dont need as much hp, they use to rate them different back then anyways


----------



## PapaDave (May 28, 2013)

Perhaps my brother got lucky, but he's had a Craftsman for about 25 years.
Still running and everything.


----------



## Jags (May 28, 2013)

A 25 year old Craftsman, is not the Craftsman of today.


----------



## PapaDave (May 28, 2013)

I thought of that Jags. Most things made today aren't the same as older stuff.
Sis-in-law got an old Simplicity that needs a little tlc, but built like a tank. Can't wait to get it running.


----------



## Jags (May 28, 2013)

I have three simplicity (allis chalmers) GT.  Two hydro units and a gear drive.  The newest is 1976.  All run and work like the mad little tractors they were designed to be.  The gear drive is 1964.  Used it this past weekend for hauling duty.


----------



## Jack Fate (May 28, 2013)

Simplicity , you can get parts & they mow the best,not bad to work on.
got 2 deere a wheel horse,simplicity & cub 

Mowing with a 25 yr old Simplicity puts the others to shame, even my JD diesel


----------



## Flatbedford (May 28, 2013)

lukem said:


> Older Cub hydro units with Kohler engines have a pretty good rep around here.


 

I have a couple IH Cub Cadet 149s. One is from 1972 and the other from 1973. I bought one for $260 and the other for $550. Each took a little tinkering, but will likely last another 40 years with some proper care. A hydro machine would definitely be easier for mowing.


----------



## HittinSteel (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Some nice looking older cubs and simplicitys in my area.


----------



## Thistle (May 28, 2013)

Been using a '75 JD110 w/ 10HP Kohler at parents acreage for mowing,hauling & skidding smaller/medium logs for years.It was 10 yrs old when they bought it,it'll most likely still be running when I retire in 7-8 yrs.Built like a tank is an understatement.


----------



## Captain Hornet (May 28, 2013)

I have a Craftsman  DYT4000 yard  tractor.  It is a good mower and does a beautiful job on the lawn, but it is a maintance hog.  The mower deck has a design defect that allows the spindels to break their aluminum castings at a built in fracture point.  I have replaced spindels 16 times so far in the 6 years I have owned it.  It has a nuteral safety system that has been very trouble some.  The tires would absolutely not hold air untill I installed tubes in them.  The 18 hp Briggs & Stratton engine has been bullet proof and the only thing good about this tractor.  This tractor just can not stay out of the shop and if I had it to do over again you can bet that it wouldn't be a junk Craftsman.   David


----------



## DexterDay (May 28, 2013)

Craftsman mower (newer) do have a bad spindle/jack shaft design. When I had my Craftsman, I went through around 1-2 every year to every other year. 

Stick with an older cub, many around us. Also, if your gonna be turning a lot? Then stay away from geared. A 3 point turn for every straight line is a PITA!! Hydro is very nice for 3 point turns and making straight lines. Unless you are just gonna do circles?? I'm a line kind of guy. And once you go Zero Turn? You never go back 

That said. My dad has a Yard Man that has a 24 HP Kohler and Hydro stat drive. Cuts like a dream. He gave a Case of beer for it. There are decent tractors for cheap around us. Just gotta find em


----------



## lukem (May 28, 2013)

Might consider...hear me out...finding a ZTR with a blown engine on the cheap and repowering it.


----------



## begreen (May 28, 2013)

gzecc said:


> I personally would stay away from craftsman. Look for an older wheelhorse, or simplicity. These older machines will need work but they are servicable and repairable. The craftsmans generally are throw aways.


I have an 18hp Craftsman Kohler going on it's seventh season. It has been a very good unit. 12 ga deck. My next door neighbor's Simplicity has been in the shop a couple times while we just keep cutting along.

If this unit is in great shape and oil changes have been regular, it's a good deal.


----------



## gzecc (May 28, 2013)

lukem said:


> Might consider...hear me out...finding a ZTR with a blown engine on the cheap and repowering it.


 If its only going to be used for cutting grass, and you have a lot of grass, by all means look for a ZTR. If you need a tractor for all kinds of other tasks, than maybe not.


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

The problem with a ZTR with a blown engine is that the condition of the pumps and/or wheel motors is an expensive unknown.  Very expensive. 

The best deal in the used market is the old 100 series from Deere.  165, 175, and the 185 are hydro machines that run indestructible Kawasaki engines and mow very well too.  They can be had for under $500 in running condition and a bit more buys one in good cosmetic shape as well.


----------



## wesessiah (May 29, 2013)

Jags said:


> A 25 year old Craftsman, is not the Craftsman of today.


exactly... the mid to late 80's craftsman II garden tractor 16/18hp is amazing. i can't comment on the kohler models, but i've seen the briggs models hold up to a lot of abuse. which model craftsman are you looking at? the older tractors (lawn and garden) manual transmissions hold up a lot better to any kind of work, outside of mowing, a lot better than the tufftorq t40 and k46 that seem to be in 90% of lawn and garden tractors these days. even the john deere x300 (or real entry level john deere, as people say) has a light duty k46 in it.


----------



## HittinSteel (May 29, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Craftsman mower (newer) do have a bad spindle/jack shaft design. When I had my Craftsman, I went through around 1-2 every year to every other year.
> 
> Stick with an older cub, many around us. Also, if your gonna be turning a lot? Then stay away from geared. A 3 point turn for every straight line is a PITA!! Hydro is very nice for 3 point turns and making straight lines. Unless you are just gonna do circles?? I'm a line kind of guy. And once you go Zero Turn? You never go back
> 
> That said. My dad has a Yard Man that has a 24 HP Kohler and Hydro stat drive. Cuts like a dream. He gave a Case of beer for it. There are decent tractors for cheap around us. Just gotta find em


 
Good advice Dex..... let me know if you see anything interesting while browsing Craigslist.


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

wesessiah said:


> a lot better than the tufftorq t40 and k46 that seem to be in 90% of lawn and garden tractors these days. even the john deere x300 (or real entry level john deere, as people say) has a light duty k46 in it.


 
Not all K46's are created equal.  The K46 in my LT180 and LT150 are not the same (and neither is the one in the X300) as the K46 Deere stuck under the L100 series.  And even that K46 is/was better than the T-Series transmissions that are under the present day D100 series units.

The K46 benefits greatly from conversion to synthetic oil from whatever the OEM filled it with.  Tuff Torq actually recommends 5w50 synthetic and I will be experimenting with some AMSOIL 20W50 in 2 K46's that have some considerable time on them.  The K46 is only available in _Lawn Tractors_ as far as I know, so if you aren't trying to use _Garden Tractor_ type attachments with a K46 equipped machine, it should last a good long time.  The K46 gets a bad rap from folks who paid little attention to anything other than the color of the paint and the price tag of the machine they were buying. 

BTW, my LT180 blows snow and tows a loaded cart fairly regular-like and no issues with 300+ hours on the clock so far.


----------



## smokinj (May 29, 2013)

A friend just bought a 210 and 212 JD (212 with the snow plow set-up) Both look very good. 900.00......


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

smokinj said:


> A friend just bought a 210 and 212 JD (212 with the snow plow set-up) Both look very good. 900.00......


Deal! Indestructible transmissions in those, and an engine built tougher than most car engines.


----------



## Ashful (May 29, 2013)

I just sold an old Cub 123 (mid-1960's vintage) with 48" mower, 42" snow blower, and 42" plow.  Lots of new parts (lights, NOS seat, ignition, etc.).  It fetched $770.

Was a fun machine, and dirt simple to repair, but not up to the tasks I was putting it to.


----------



## Bret Hart (May 29, 2013)

Another vote for the old iron from me. Bought my 1972 JD 110 last year with a 39" deck, snowblower, and tire chains for $450. Picked up the plow and tiller for $85 for the pair. Been very happy with it.


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

You old iron guys are missing something (and love your machines BTW. Nice find with the tiller Bret!). HittinSteel wants to MOW. And that's the one thing that the old iron generally does not do nearly as well as something newer. The old GT's don't turn nearly as sharp. (Striping with one is real frustrating!)  A lot of the mower decks are an embarrassment in stark contrast to the durability of the tractor. The deck shells are easily bent out of shape (and just as easily pounded back into shape, ) and they often lack the blade speed, lift, and deck capacity (depth) to mow as nice as their newer offspring will.

You wanna pull stumps, till the garden or push snow? I'll take that old WheelHorse, Simplicity, AC, Deere, or Cub anyday. But my LT180 will mow circles around y'all and the lawn will look better when I'm done.


----------



## Jags (May 29, 2013)

True dat. If you are looking for a golf course finished product, the higher deck speed is where it is at. As far as grunting through a heavy patch, I will take the Allis Chalmers deck any day. The deck height (and this is really only true of the allis/simplicity) and build is about as tough as it gets. But it ain't gonna give the finish of the high speed decks. I am not picky about my grass. My only requirement is that it is shorter than when I started.


----------



## Ashful (May 29, 2013)

Oh... I wasn't voting for an old machine.  My vote would be a Deere Z900.  Anything less is completely uncivilized.  

http://www.deere.com/wps/dcom/en_US/products/equipment/z_trak_mowers/z_trak_mowers.page


----------



## smokinj (May 29, 2013)

If your looking for a mower this late in the game a golf course is not in your future......


----------



## Jags (May 29, 2013)

smokinj said:


> If your looking for a mower this late in the game a golf course is not in your future......


 
You should see the hay field I was mowing last night (in the rain).  But this thing don't care much.


----------



## wesessiah (May 29, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Not all K46's are created equal. The K46 in my LT180 and LT150 are not the same (and neither is the one in the X300) as the K46 Deere stuck under the L100 series. And even that K46 is/was better than the T-Series transmissions that are under the present day D100 series units.
> 
> The K46 benefits greatly from conversion to synthetic oil from whatever the OEM filled it with. Tuff Torq actually recommends 5w50 synthetic and I will be experimenting with some AMSOIL 20W50 in 2 K46's that have some considerable time on them. The K46 is only available in _Lawn Tractors_ as far as I know, so if you aren't trying to use _Garden Tractor_ type attachments with a K46 equipped machine, it should last a good long time. The K46 gets a bad rap from folks who paid little attention to anything other than the color of the paint and the price tag of the machine they were buying.
> 
> BTW, my LT180 blows snow and tows a loaded cart fairly regular-like and no issues with 300+ hours on the clock so far.


i'll admit, applying 90% to garden tractors along with lawn tractors is too much, but, john deere, and husqvarna both have garden tractors with a k46. husqvarna has it listed as a lgt (light garden tractor) and the x300 and x304 seem to be seen as garden tractors, but by traditional standards, and my own opinion, shouldn't be. even the top version k46 is only rated at 170ish lb/ft. i honestly couldn't afford anything with a k58 or up with my last john deere purchase, so the k46 has worked for me so far, but i mostly limit myself to mowing with it, and use the old craftsman gt for my pulling/engaging needs. maybe i overplay the weakness of the k46 based on my experience with them, but i've seen them give out easier than the old dana/spicer and peerless transmissions in lawn tractors. i guess my original point should have been that a newer lawn tractor in his budget wouldn't be as durable as an older garden tractor in his budget if used for more than mowing, and would be all around heavier duty. i won't claim the k46 as much of a weakling as some forums do, but, it's the lightest duty hydro (outside of the t40 being the lowest end k46 according to tufftorq.)


----------



## HittinSteel (May 29, 2013)

Yep, I will be mowing 3 city lots (mine and 2 neighbors).

A lot of turns and tight spots, so something hydro for sure. I do not want to break the bank (limit of around $500), since I am taking on the additional mowing load gratis.

I have a 4 wheeler for other tasks.

Maybe a "newer" cheaper brand hydrostatic is the answer.


----------



## Jags (May 29, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> Maybe a "newer" cheaper brand hydrostatic is the answer.


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

wesessiah said:


> but, john deere, and husqvarna both have garden tractors


 
I can't speak for Husqvarna (that line-up is huge, way too big IMO) but Deere does not market the X300 series as Garden Tractors.  X500's and up are considered GT's.


----------



## tekguy (May 29, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> Yep, I will be mowing 3 city lots (mine and 2 neighbors).
> 
> A lot of turns and tight spots, so something hydro for sure. I do not want to break the bank (limit of around $500), since I am taking on the additional mowing load gratis.
> 
> ...


 
i mow an acre.. 21" push mower for all the trim/close work and the tractor for all the wide open areas, its actually faster that way


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> Maybe a "newer" cheaper brand hydrostatic is the answer.


 You know better.


----------



## wesessiah (May 29, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I can't speak for Husqvarna (that line-up is huge, way too big IMO) but Deere does not market the X300 series as Garden Tractors. X500's and up are considered GT's.


i've never really been sure what they considered garden tractors, since they even have the x700 in the drop down for lawn tractors. i have to admit, i enjoy mowing with the k46 much more than a manual... i actually feel like striping my yard with it, lol.


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

HS, Check this out. Good units, especially for tight areas.

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3824413393.html

Too bad it's not an STX38 Hydro, the hood on this one is worth half the price of the tractor.

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3752869362.html


----------



## HittinSteel (May 29, 2013)

Alright then.......keep the suggestions coming.

Is this junk?    http://mansfield.craigslist.org/grd/3835909197.html


----------



## HittinSteel (May 29, 2013)

what about the deere stx

http://mansfield.craigslist.org/grd/3829246210.html


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> what about the deere stx
> 
> http://mansfield.craigslist.org/grd/3829246210.html


Great tractors for small lawns, not as tough as the 165, 175, 185 but good machines nontheless.  Looks clean and price is good.


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> Alright then.......keep the suggestions coming.
> 
> Is this junk? http://mansfield.craigslist.org/grd/3835909197.html


"19 HP Kohler Courage" = Headaches.  Keep looking.


----------



## HittinSteel (May 29, 2013)

Alright, I may call on that one.


----------



## Bret Hart (May 29, 2013)

A bit too far to drive I'm sure but I think something like this could be a good choice.

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/grd/3835476406.html


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> Alright, I may call on that one.


 
I would try that LT155 too, more comfortable to mow with than the STX and foot controls for the hydro rule.


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> A bit too far to drive I'm sure but I think something like this could be a good choice.
> 
> http://syracuse.craigslist.org/grd/3835476406.html


Now that's what I'm talkin about!  With the bagger too....  Iginition issue is most likely the ignitor module.  Easy fix.


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

I want this thing ..... bad. 

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3748997257.html


----------



## HittinSteel (May 29, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I would try that LT155 too, more comfortable to mow with than the STX and foot controls for the hydro rule.


 

aahhhhh now this is what I'm looking for.....

note to self, foot hydro is desirable.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 29, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I want this thing ..... bad.
> 
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3748997257.html


 

What would you spray with that?


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> What would you spray with that?


 
Broadleaf herbicide, fertilizer, anything actually. Would open up a lot of options for me and liquid applications are often cheaper/more effective than granular. And you don't see those old Deere sprayers in good shape every day.


----------



## HittinSteel (May 29, 2013)

http://mansfield.craigslist.org/grq/3748349502.html


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> http://mansfield.craigslist.org/grq/3748349502.html


Hmmm. (whistles at price tag....)

Guy wants a lotta coin for a rattle can special that has a 12.5 HP engine with a 48" deck. (Gonna be underpowered in moderate to heavy conditions...)

EDIT: Wait a second..... That's not a 165. That's an LX100 series machine with a 165 hood "engineered" in place...... WTH.....


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

Talk him down, worth about $500 but maybe he'll go $400? 

http://mansfield.craigslist.org/grd/3834577426.html

A project, cheap, and the motor's are pretty easy to find.

http://mansfield.craigslist.org/grd/3833188360.html

Not a rider but one of the best damn push mowers made.

http://mansfield.craigslist.org/grd/3790323476.html


----------



## smokinj (May 29, 2013)

I would not even run herbbie in that thing.....I would use it for tree's shrubs and garden.


----------



## DexterDay (May 29, 2013)

Hmmm. About 30 min from my house??

I am working 12's all week.. If that is still there on Sat? Its mine!! 



MasterMech said:


> I want this thing ..... bad.
> 
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3748997257.html


----------



## HittinSteel (May 29, 2013)

How about the older simplicitys?

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3798695608.html


----------



## smokinj (May 29, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> How about the older simplicitys?
> 
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3798695608.html


 
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3799604128.html
How about this one?


----------



## HittinSteel (May 29, 2013)

I don't really want a "fixer" up......unless I have to "fixer" up down the road.


----------



## smokinj (May 29, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> I don't really want a "fixer" up......unless I have to "fixer" up down the road.


 
Yea I was just throwing the deere bomb....


----------



## HittinSteel (May 29, 2013)

I think the used Deere's might be a little overpriced used........kind of like a certain saw brand in my area


----------



## smokinj (May 29, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> I think the used Deere's might be a little overpriced used........kind of like a certain saw brand in my area


 
You live in a tough place...lol Around here there going pretty cheap.


----------



## Ashful (May 29, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> note to self, foot hydro is desirable.


 

Yeah... took me a little while to get used to the hand hydro on the Cub 123, esp. when backing up short trailers / tow-behind implements.  Foot hydro on the Deere is much more intuitive to anyone who's ever driven a car.

There was one advantage to the hand hydro on the Cub, though.  I'd set it to crawl forward slowly alongside me, as I'd be edging, weeding, or picking up branches in the yard.  I'd just walk along working, the Cub would slowly cruise by my side.  Can't do that too safely with the Deere.


----------



## gzecc (May 29, 2013)

Came across this one. Not sure if its been shown yet.
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3830166016.html


----------



## HittinSteel (May 30, 2013)

I called on that one, it's not hydrostatic


----------



## Ashful (May 30, 2013)

Hydrostatic is nice (I own two myself), but I grew up mowing with manual gear shifters, and never saw it as any problem.  The only app where I find hydro to be an advantage is plowing snow, as I need to do a lot of shifting fwd/rev when I plow.


----------



## tekguy (May 30, 2013)

the push pedal drives on the old Bolens hydro's is awesome

old JD"s like the 110 with a gear box with a low 1st gear and also have the 'variator' which adjusts speed by pulling the lever, lots of flexibility (so if your in 3rd but really need to be in gear 2.5 so to say, pull the variator and adjust)
having had both, hydro is nice but I would worry more about buying a solid good running unit than hydro vs gear box

tons of parts availability for old JD's, hell just look at ebay

it sounds like a big walk behind might be what you really want


----------



## MasterMech (May 30, 2013)

tekguy said:


> old JD"s like the 110 with a gear box with a low 1st gear and also have the 'variator' which adjusts speed by pulling the lever, lots of flexibility (so if your in 3rd but really need to be in gear 2.5 so to say, pull the variator and adjust)


The variator system is great, if it's working perfectly (which it usually is), but nothing Deere ever built with a variator turns worth a damn. 

HittinSteel would be doin' a lot of 3 pt turns and gear bangin' on an old 100/200 series GT.  (He specified tight spaces)



tekguy said:


> it sounds like a big walk behind might be what you really want


 
A decent 36" commercial walk-behind will far exceed HS's budget of $500.  I just sold an old Bunton 36" in great mechanical/good cosmetic shape for $700.


----------



## MasterMech (May 30, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> How about the older simplicitys?
> 
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3798695608.html


 
Good machines, totally different deck philosophy than Deere.  More expensive than either of the Deere's you were considering?  (STX38 Hydro for $400, LT155 for $500)


----------



## gzecc (May 30, 2013)

Bottom line with CL. The good stuff doesn't last the day. You need to be on top of it and react immediately to get the good stuff.


----------



## firebroad (May 30, 2013)

If I had to do it again, I would NOT have bought the John Deere 100 series I got from the Big Box store in 2006.  The zerks are a PITA to get at, one of them is facing the inside, so unless you take off the mower deck, you will tear up your knuckles getting to it.

Look for a used Cub Cadet, I have not heard of anyone around here having that many complaints.  Just my opinion.


----------



## MasterMech (May 30, 2013)

firebroad said:


> The zerks are a PITA to get at, one of them is facing the inside, so unless you take off the mower deck, you will tear up your knuckles getting to it.


 

13 mm wrench/socket.  Pull the covers.  Much easier.   Or go whole hog and unbolt the spindles, rotate them to position the zerks where you want them.  Then plan on pulling the covers to grease it.  Agreed that it was a silly design, what was wrong with the zerk being on top of the spindle shaft?


----------



## MasterMech (May 30, 2013)

firebroad said:


> Look for a used Cub Cadet, I have not heard of anyone around here having that many complaints. Just my opinion.


An OLD cub cadet.  Plenty of complaints regarding the post-MTD buyout models (mid 80's onward).


----------



## Ashful (May 30, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> An OLD cub cadet. Plenty of complaints regarding the post-MTD buyout models (mid 80's onward).


 

1981 or earlier, to be specific.  If it doesn't have an "IH" badge, it's not a real Cub Cadet.


----------



## HittinSteel (May 30, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> The variator system is great, if it's working perfectly (which it usually is), but nothing Deere ever built with a variator turns worth a damn.
> 
> HittinSteel would be doin' a lot of 3 pt turns and gear bangin' on an old 100/200 series GT.  (He specified tight spaces)
> 
> ...


 

Yep, I'd love to have a 36" walk behind.......... if  I could find a good machine from someone like you, I'd come up on my budget


----------



## mikefrommaine (May 30, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> Alright then.......keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## Ashful (May 30, 2013)

My neighbor has a 48" Scag walk-behind, and seems to have nothing but trouble with it.  Then again, he's not too handy, so much of it may be self-inflicted.

He's mowing 6 acres with that little thing.  Nuts!


----------



## MasterMech (May 31, 2013)

Joful said:


> My neighbor has a 48" Scag walk-behind, .......
> 
> He's mowing 6 acres with that little thing.  Nuts!


The machine should be up to it but unless there is a sulky involved, that is pretty insane to walk a 6 acre lawn.

Not a fan of the scag walk units.  Especially with the Advantage deck and even less so for the 52" units.  Serious durability issues where the deck attaches to the traction frame.  Floating deck units were worse yet, broken frames galore.  Best thing you can do for the fixed deck machines is weld the two halves together permanently.  

IIRC the axles were welded in on many of those too.  Seems legit until a commercial cutter bends/breaks one and you have to replace it.  Other brands had a bolted in axle assembly.

Getting their beloved cast iron  sheaves off the spindle shafts was more often than not, much more fun than I signed up for.


----------



## wesessiah (May 31, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> The machine should be up to it but unless there is a sulky involved, that is pretty insane to walk a 6 acre lawn.
> 
> Not a fan of the scag walk units. Especially with the Advantage deck and even less so for the 52" units. Serious durability issues where the deck attaches to the traction frame. Floating deck units were worse yet, broken frames galore. Best thing you can do for the fixed deck machines is weld the two halves together permanently.
> 
> ...


with these mower threads running around, i think you take the crown for being the knowledge base of the forum, lol. i consider myself good for an amateur, but i have to wonder if you do it as a profession or side job, lol.


----------



## Ashful (May 31, 2013)

MasterMech is an OPE mechanic.  Used to work for a Deere dealer.

Okay... that's all I know.


----------



## MasterMech (May 31, 2013)

I'm just a wannabe OPE mechanic now. I had to be a big boy and move on to a job that would pay more than the rent on my tiny 1 bedroom apt. Bummer.  But on the bright side, my garage and driveway are jam packed with all kinds of OPE treasure now.


----------



## HittinSteel (May 31, 2013)

Opinion on a cub/international 1000?


----------



## nate379 (Jun 1, 2013)

smokinj said:


> If your looking for a mower this late in the game a golf course is not in your future......



My mower is still in storage.  Might need to cut the lawn in a few weeks though, it's starting to turn green.


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 1, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> Opinion on a cub/international 1000?


Gonna be like mowing with a Sherman Tank.  Good garden tractor but I thought you wanted a mowing machine for tight areas?  Use www.tractordata.com for rudimentary specs.  Pay particular attention to turning radius.  I would focus on late 80's and newer lawn tractors with hydro transmissions or small commercial walk-behinds.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jun 1, 2013)

True, but I may not be able to pass up the price......guy wants to trade for my craigslist score 281XP


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 1, 2013)

The Cub 1000 is a gear drive. Also be sure that the motor mounts are in good shape. That vintage Cub has a rather complex engine mounting system that does wear out and can be kinda pricey to repair.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jun 5, 2013)

Just to finish up this thread, I got an old cub IH 1000 (probably a late 70's).

It was just too clean and well taken care of to pass on. Mowed with it last night and it will do a fine job for what I need it to do. May not be the most nimble tractor, but I like older stuff and this thing is just COOL!

Once the mowing season is done, a buddy and I are going to paint the deck and the other white parts.

Thanks to everyone for their input in this thread.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 5, 2013)

I think I saw that picture over at onlycubcadets.com . Congrats on the new to you IH Cub. You now have a machine that could last your lifetime.


----------

